# Rockmachine Volcano in Bielefeld geklaut



## JoolstheBear (11. Oktober 2011)

Möchte nicht zu viel das Forum zuspammen , weiß auch das ich die Kiste wahrscheinlich abschreiben kann ... aber wenn Ihr vielleicht was mitkriegt in unserer Region , oder irgendwas bei Ebay auftaucht wärs klasse wenn Ihr mir bescheid geben könnt :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548120

THX


----------



## kris. (12. Oktober 2011)

Shit. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

